# batteries



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

was looking at these pair of 125ah and they seem to be the same physical size as my 110ah batteries... they claim 550 charging cycles and offer a good waranty , been in business 10 years and ebay feedback of 100%... Technical says they ve barely had any back ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-12V-...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item3a694df77e

Does anyone have them on their vans as they seem to tick the boxes and are very reasonably priced....


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

After spending good money on a pair of Elecsols which lasted no time I am now using a pair of 110's from these peeps http://www.shieldbatteries.co.uk/leisure_batteries.html seem fine so far and dont cost the earth (make sure you ask for discount/trade) give them a call for a price they have depots all round the country
Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> was looking at these pair of 125ah and they seem to be the same physical size as my 110ah batteries... they claim 550 charging cycles and offer a good waranty , been in business 10 years and ebay feedback of 100%... Technical says they ve barely had any back ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-12V-...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item3a694df77e
> 
> Does anyone have them on their vans as they seem to tick the boxes and are very reasonably priced....


My battery came from them. I had a nightmare in getting them to honour the warranty. I had to buy another battery as it took them so long to agree that it was faulty and arrange a replacement.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

I would only buy from a trusted local battery specialist. Imagine the cost and hassle dealing with warranty claims on delivered batteries, packing weight etc.

Just my own opinion.

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

You have PM


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*a/h?*

Hi,
I would check the A/H rating is at C20 as if not you are not comparing like with like - all reputable battery manufacturers and retailers use C20 and have this info on the battery ie 115 A/H @C20 plus maybe 125 A/H @ C100 etc

The con guys have flashy labels with a "model number" in lage bold letters ie 110 and no ref to the actual C20 rating

Size and weight are a good guide as lead is what makes the battery work - more lead = more capacity

The Alphaline batteries are made in Korea and widlely used under many brand names, most for the same size as you quote are 115 A/H @c20

Best buy at the moment imo are Banner

Regards Ray


----------

